# Getting so excited about spoo puppy



## LakeSpoo (Sep 9, 2020)

Puppies are hard, but they're worth it. If you're going in knowing that it's going to take some work and you aren't disillusioned about it, you'll be fine.  We just added our first Spoo puppy a little over a month ago, and she's been the sweetest, smartest dog ever. Is she still work? Yes! But they're worth it.  Excited for you.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I am so happy you found a breeder & are just waiting for which puppy is best. It's so exciting. Always know if you need a hand or suggestion, hit me up on here. Myself & others are happy to try to help. Every time I have a pup I often remember my previous dogs. So much of the stuff that was annoying or was maddening when they were pups became funny as time marched on. My Standard Poodle pup was the easiest puppy to raise, my Giant was my hardest. The SPOO has been so mild, calm in the house, very rarely tears anything up. My Giant as a pup was like a wet toddler running through a tickle monster factory while hopped up on sugar, heading for a vat of cotton candy while the parents & several cops try to catch her. That was Giant puppyhood. 

But as time marches on, all those maddening puppy/teen moments make me smile, warm my heart. My Giant running for her life wearing our couch as a hat, my male Dobie who was obsessed as a pup with barking like a mad thing into the fan (he was the NOISIEST DOG ON THE PLANET. My Malinois hanging from my bra strap on my back like a little maligator & my husband freaking out because he thought I lost her. You will hopefully have an easy time with your puppy but just know that through it all, there will be a time when you'll have a well behaved dog & those crazy things will make you smile.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thomazine said:


> Done raving now.


Rave away! The best thing about Poodle Forum is _we get it_. We will never ever tire of sharing in each other's poodle joy.

Did you get any photos of the litter? Any little inkling which one might end up being yours?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A lovely introduction to a breeder and the puppies! A good breeder will have your back and so does PF. Poodle perfect is a three year, hopefully shorter trek, and so much fun. Such a great breed! Congratulations in advance,


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Did you get any photos of the litter? Any little inkling which one might end up being yours?


There were three I really, really liked: a rambunctious, affectionate little bulldozer of a boy; a calmer boy who was snuggly, but didn't seem fazed by anything, including his boisterous sisters trying to displace him off my lap; a little girl, who was just unbelievably sweet with a pretty face. I have two fairly active tween boys at home, so I have a feeling that the boys might fit our home better than the little girl. They were all black, one with a milk chin. 

That said, I think I managed to narrow down my list of favourites to only five or six by visiting. 😄


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thomazine said:


> There were three I really, really liked: a rambunctious, affectionate little bulldozer of a boy; a calmer boy who was snuggly, but didn't seem fazed by anything, including his boisterous sisters trying to displace him off my lap; a little girl, who was just unbelievably sweet with a pretty face. I have two fairly active tween boys at home, so I have a feeling that the boys might fit our home better than the little girl. They were all black, one with a milk chin.
> 
> That said, I think I managed to narrow down my list of favourites to only five or six by visiting. 😄


Now I want them all, too!


----------

